# Valve Cover vent hose Broken



## gearhead143 (Feb 23, 2010)

Had my sisters 81 Dasher 1.6 in the shop today for service, and the hose at the valve cover PN# 035-103-247-A was cracked. I new it was a long shot and called the dealer, Yup NAL. Searched and have found nothing on the INTERNET. When to my local VW auto salvager and all I found was junk. 
I did a search with no luck, Has anyone found a fix for this? Please don't tell me a PVC fitting and some hose.


----------



## gearhead143 (Feb 23, 2010)

Aw come on someone must have found a fix for this. Or a differant PN that will work


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Top of air box to valve cover?
Top of air box to valve cover to breather on side of block?


----------



## gearhead143 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

This is the hose or the connector that connects to the valve cover. It has three openings, one to rocker cover, one to hose to intake plenum, the other one breather. 
Thanks for the reply. Its a small part that I didnt think would be so hard to find.


----------



## gearhead143 (Feb 23, 2010)

Search is over. Found one in perfect condition


----------

